# Smart turbo trainer



## jifdave (14 Jan 2017)

I know it's the wrong time of year for people to part with their turbos...

However looking for a tacx vortex or similar so I can Zwift my life away and feel the hills. 

Watching a few on eBay but conscious that sometimes people sell them because they are worn out.


----------



## r04DiE (14 Jan 2017)

I've got an old Tacx iMagic that you can have for nothing if you want it. All you'll need to pay for is postage. I think the cadence magnet is missing but that's it and I did see them for sale on Wiggle once (the magnets). It does come with it's own training software but I think its too old for use with Zwift, Bkool, etc.


----------



## jifdave (15 Jan 2017)

r04DiE said:


> I've got an old Tacx iMagic that you can have for nothing if you want it. All you'll need to pay for is postage. I think the cadence magnet is missing but that's it and I did see them for sale on Wiggle once (the magnets). It does come with it's own training software but I think its too old for use with Zwift, Bkool, etc.


Thanks for the offer, but want something on Zwift. 
May just buy a tacx flow t2240. Its up for £189 in Halfords so minus bc discount it's around £170


----------



## r04DiE (15 Jan 2017)

OK, no problems and I hope you get a new toy soon!


----------



## vickster (15 Jan 2017)

jifdave said:


> Thanks for the offer, but want something on Zwift.
> May just buy a tacx flow t2240. Its up for £189 in Halfords so minus bc discount it's around £170


Don't forget quidco too at Halfords when ordering via click and collect


----------



## broady (16 Jan 2017)

Hi @r04DiE I have looked at the Imagic before as I thought the software might entertain me more than just spinning on the turbo.
Can I ask why you don't use yours anymore?
Trying not to buy anything that I won't use/need like I have for the last couple of years


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jan 2017)

r04DiE said:


> I've got an old Tacx iMagic that you can have for nothing if you want it. All you'll need to pay for is postage. I think the cadence magnet is missing but that's it and I did see them for sale on Wiggle once (the magnets). It does come with it's own training software but I think its too old for use with Zwift, Bkool, etc.


Hey thats what i use and its still going strong! Jaggy videos and all that, should be in a museum


----------



## broady (16 Jan 2017)

@Grant Fondo 
This one?
https://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/...eering_Frame?gclid=CK6r6MTkx9ECFVZAGwodv0oPkw


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Jan 2017)

r04DiE said:


> I've got an old Tacx iMagic that you can have for nothing if you want it. All you'll need to pay for is postage. I think the cadence magnet is missing but that's it and I did see them for sale on Wiggle once (the magnets). It does come with it's own training software but I think its too old for use with Zwift, Bkool, etc.


Sorry to hijack but I may be interested if it's still available roadie


----------



## r04DiE (17 Jan 2017)

broady said:


> Hi @r04DiE I have looked at the Imagic before as I thought the software might entertain me more than just spinning on the turbo.
> Can I ask why you don't use yours anymore?
> Trying not to buy anything that I won't use/need like I have for the last couple of years


Just because I updated to a newer one recently. Are you interested in it?


Grant Fondo said:


> Hey thats what i use and its still going strong! Jaggy videos and all that, should be in a museum


You know you love it 


smokeysmoo said:


> Sorry to hijack but I may be interested if it's still available roadie


No worries, so long as @broady doesn't want it


----------



## broady (17 Jan 2017)

I'd love to give it a try @r04DiE 
Where are you? Assume it would be a real pain to box it up?


----------



## r04DiE (17 Jan 2017)

broady said:


> I'd love to give it a try @r04DiE
> Where are you? Assume it would be a real pain to box it up?


No worries at all - you have my address in your PMs.


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Jan 2017)

r04DiE said:


> Just because I updated to a newer one recently. Are you interested in it?You know you love it No worries, so long as @broady doesn't want it
> 
> View attachment 333780


I have only got the back bit on my iMagic!! Did i leave some bits in the box all those years ago lol


----------



## r04DiE (17 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> I have only got the back bit on my iMagic!! Did i leave some bits in the box all those years ago lol


I think I went all-out for the deluxe package at the time. I think it cost about £400!


----------



## dfthe1 (17 Jan 2017)

r04DiE said:


> I think I went all-out for the deluxe package at the time. I think it cost about £400!



Just Googled it -- I didn't know you could get a trainer with a virtual steering unit. That's amazing! Do any more modern trainers come with the for Zwift or similar?


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Jan 2017)

r04DiE said:


> No worries, so long as @broady doesn't want it



No worries I hadnt noticed broadys post TBH, cheers anyway 

@broady could I get first dibs if you don't like it please?


----------

